# Time warner sets bandwidth cap



## xmountainxlionx (Jun 4, 2008)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...-month-time-warner-bandwidth-caps-arrive.html 
:shadedshu


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

if they are gonna have metered rate they should do it all the way instid of this half and half crap, like have 1dollar per gb and give you like 100mbit then just charge how much you use but not per month, that would be pretty nice


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats super lame. I wouldn't take that crap. I don't use TWC but if i did i would have to round house kick them in the teeth. 

PS This is like AOL style.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 4, 2008)

dont know why you guys are moaning, ALL isp's have done this in the UK now over the last few years (aol being one of the last to introduce caps, wwhen carphone warehouse bought its UK division) 

its only going to get worse aswell :shadedshu


----------



## flashstar (Jun 4, 2008)

The big difference is that the UK has much faster speeds. Here, speeds max out at 15 mbps for most consumers.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope to god they don't bring back minutes.....


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

It's a trial, and it's only for new customers in some Texas city.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

well it is only a trial period, so maybe enough bitching will stop them.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 5, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> dont know why you guys are moaning, ALL isp's have done this in the UK now over the last few years (aol being one of the last to introduce caps, wwhen carphone warehouse bought its UK division)
> 
> its only going to get worse aswell :shadedshu




Yeah but we haven't been limited like that since the 90's and we don't want to go back. The US isp's need to invest in their network systems. Because we are falling behind in the world of internet speeds.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 5, 2008)

Luckily, my ISP doesn't have a cap


----------



## porker (Jun 12, 2008)

If bandwidth supply really is a problem, it seems like ISPs have more than one option. They can set caps and meter -- charging customers if they go over -- or they can shape the traffic in order to keep it more equally distributed. If I had to choose, the equality option seems to be better. For those of us that aren't using huge amounts of bandwidth, there really wouldn't be much of a difference. It may actually get better. Just as EU ISPs have been shaping for years, American businesses and schools have been doing it too. I've been a user on those types of networks and if its done fairly, I couldn't even tell. This is being done with commercial products -- netequalizer, packeteer, riverbed, etc. So, it can obviously be done. If it has to happen, hopefully ISPs will go this route rather than capping and metering. That would be like going over on your cell phone minutes, but a lot harder to monitor.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

You Americans dont no how good uve got it if ur complaining about that just like mullered said here in Oz were all like that. Im paying $60 for 20 gig a months and thats a relativly cheap for Oz we get totally crap broadband compared to many western countries.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad I live in Ohio and not Texas...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 12, 2008)

Ohio sucks. 

Although I guess it's better than Texas' heat and country music.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 12, 2008)

This is how it is in Belgium:
- 92.5$/month
- 20 Mbit speed
- 32GB trafic limit

So the people at Time warner still have it pretty good... In Agust my ISP will upgrade the trafic limit to 60GB, wich is still VERY low for 90+$ a month.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 14, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Ohio sucks.
> 
> Although I guess it's better than Texas' heat and country music.



Maybe, but it is better than Michigan. GO BUCKS!

Anyway, I have Time-Warner Roadrunner and the quality of service has been slowly deteriorating for the last year or so. Guess it is time to go back to Wide Open West. 

If TWC were to start the cap/metered service here, I would have them out of my house within ten minutes!


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is some of the lastest Time Warner capping news. The caps are spreading. Austin, San Antonio, Rochester, NY and Greensboro, NC will be the next cities that will have to deal with the diminutive bandwidth cap of 40 Gig a month and about a dollar per gig over your allotment...

Read Here:http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/time_warners_puny_bandwidth_caps_break_out_texas

Don't be downloading to many HD movies.

As it states in the article,HD movies are...about 5 gigs or so.

Me, I have no cap,as of yet, on Verizon Fios.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

Epic thread necro. You know most bandwidth caps expand with the type of service you buy eh? Also, in Canada I'm pretty certain all service providers have bandwidth caps (mine certainly does). I'm not saying its a good thing, but welcome to the rest of the world. Mine is 100Gigs and I pay $65 for it. I probably use half of it a month and I'm a fairly heavy internet user. How much is an HD movie's size?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

What you do is put a Wi-Fi funnel on your roof and take everyone else's cap mahahahaha


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Epic thread necro. You know most bandwidth caps expand with the type of service you buy eh? Also, in Canada I'm pretty certain all service providers have bandwidth caps (mine certainly does). I'm not saying its a good thing, but welcome to the rest of the world. Mine is 100Gigs and I pay $65 for it. I probably use half of it a month and I'm a fairly heavy internet user. How much is an HD movie's size?



HD movies are huge!

Good thing I have DSL lol I download all day and watch HD movies all day no cap lol


It's people that eat 500Gigs a month(I used to be one, damn I miss high speed cable) that is doing this to everyone. Most users would not hit 20GB a month.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

If I remember HD movies are between 1-4 gigabytes. Do you really need more than 10-40 HD movies per month?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2009)

Doesn't playing in an online game take up a lot of bandwidth?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2009)

SD movies (appear on DVD) could be as much as 8.5 GiB.  HD movies (appear on BD-DVD and HD-DVD) could be 10+ GiB.  A lot of modern games are somewhere in the 4.7-8.5 GiB range.  Some, like GTA IV, clocks in at around 13 GiB (DVD9 + DVD5).  I think these companies are going to get sued by the likes of Netflicks, Valve, and other major digital distribution corporations for driving their customer base away.


In any case, if Frontier ever puts a cap on my Internet, I'll be switching.  I'm right well fed up with them as-is.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If I remember HD movies are between 1-4 gigabytes. Do you really need more than 10-40 HD movies per month?



Lets see I have been watching Lost in HD  about 45mins a pop.

I'm on E.P. 33 now this month, I listen to it in the back ground while I'm web surfing somtimes even....How much bandwidth have I ate up? I'm also torrenting with a 100k cap on top(to keep HD running smooth)


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Doesn't playing in an online game take up a lot of bandwidth?



No, it barely adds any _megabytes_ to my daily usage.


To everyone else. Great. Do you really _need_ all that? All I'm saying is USA is ranked right up near the top of Broadband per capita. I grew up with 56k dial up because even though I was living 15 minutes outside the Provincial Capital (like a State's capital) it wasn't available. Still isn't. Are your eyes going to bust out your head if you don't get everything all the time right bloody now? Probably not.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No, it barely adds any _megabytes_ to my daily usage.
> 
> 
> To everyone else. Great. Do you really _need_ all that? All I'm saying is USA is ranked right up near the top of Broadband per capita. I grew up with 56k dial up because even though I was living 15 minutes outside the Provincial Capital (like a State's capital) it wasn't available. Still isn't. Are your eyes going to bust out your head if you don't get everything all the time right bloody now? Probably not.



Man back in the day I downloaded on BBS, then internet came about then WWW

Then I found direct connect and shared my whole drive, and downloaded hard core. WITH 56k!

I also used to use those free 56k dial ups that had the advertisements and did the same thing. I remember having to use a crazy mouse program that would keep my mouse moving so my download wouldn't stop. It would take weeks to get 1GB at times but yet I still was doing it.

Good things take time lol.....

ISDN kicked ass too!")
I miss the old days of pirating.... when no one gave a dame and Napster was a total hit! It used to be cool to get everything for free.

You should see the stacks of floppies/ cds / dvds of crap that I made years ago. Man in school I paid for all my smokes gas and everything else off of ......lol

Of course I have stopped my ways of most. I now rent all my movies at the dollar pop machine dvd rental place. I can get 10 movies for 10usd and turn them all in the next day  It's sooo fun to watch movies.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Man back in the day I downloaded on BBS, then internet came about then WWW
> 
> Then I found direct connect and shared my whole drive, and downloaded hard core. WITH 56k!
> 
> ...



Yea, sorry I wasn't meaning to direct anything at you, you seem fairly level headed at this issue. I just get tired of seeing people whine and moan when its still better than probably 95% of the world's population.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate the @!#%ing idea of caps. They used to have MINS at a time. Don't you remember AOL get 1900Mins for 19.99.......

Then they all went cap free, and it's been nice for the last 10 years.(All tho there has always been total no cap internet just not for everyone).

I HOPE I DON"T GET A CAP. Programs are getting bigger and bigger and longer to download. Games eat up hell of bandwidth everything does anymore. We have had a cap free system for so long that no one spent time on making it eat less bandwidth. We could compress everything before it downloads. We could of gotten better at it. If everyone was still on 56k we would of gotten really good at it, but how it is we didn't. We all just went faster and more bandwidth with no caps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cable Companies= Greed


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

I think porn killed us. You have NO IDEA how much bandwidth is spent on porn.....I know I'm guilty of porn too


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

Porn is 45% of my monthly total bandwidth. Considering I use around 50% of my total monthly bandwidth...


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 4, 2009)

Pron is one of the driving forces that moved the data stream from 150 and 300 baud to today's wonderful capabilities, just as all media and information is driving it now. (Pron is still here).

Yes, I love the speeds, 'cause I remember letting downloads go overnight or days.  If I had extra funds, I would have the fastest connection available.

I still have my Hayes 150/300 in the closet somewhere, gorgeous little grey box.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually live an hour away from where they are adding this cap, if they stretch it to my area. I'm leaving Time Warner, I will pretty much be forced to drop my Netflix streaming if I remained with Time Warner. Not to mention spread between me and my two room mates (one of them always torrenting) we use a TON of bandwidth. 40GB cap isn't worth it to us then.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 4, 2009)

Its entering my city... Greensboro, NC.

We already have some of the highest rates on healthcare in the entire world here. Now we are going to get crappy internet. My internet tops out at 3 megabits per second and now we will receive a 40gb cap? Its the only option for highspeed here for people any reasonable distance from a phone switching station(dsl being neutered).

The majority of our cable infrastructure was paid for with tax dollars(in return for soft money to politicians) and now they hand out bandwidth like rations at war time. Its only because they have no real regulation that they can price rape their customers. As if the fall of the world financial system wasn't enough for us to see that unregulated greed hurts all but the extremely rich that profit from our misfortunes and desperation.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2009)

We also have a top secret base near me, along with one of the main Military hubs....I hope it saves me from caps 

The main hub bases through my city.....does that help me?

My cousin has satellite with a 200meg cap everyday(75 dollars a month in the US), but is unlimited from 2Am to 5Am which is when he downloads.....it's crazy, and it's that much because the only other choice is dial up and the satellite companies know you will pay.


----------

